# wow, really?



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

just saw this on etsy, do we really need more ways to enforce breed stereotypes?
custom made large spiked dog collar and leash by BorinquenLeather


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

GAAA!!!uke:

Man that is REALLY lame...I mean anyone who WOULD buy that.....wow.....


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Its scary, but looks well made haha! If I see the dog with that on ,I am running away! From the dog and the owner!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Whew!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I went to a pit bull expo recently, all about trying to get rid of BSL and promoting the breed. They had a tent selling all of this kind of stuff. Not into it, AT ALL.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm sorry, but those collars are one of the most disgusting things I've ever seen. I mean, your dog could really injure itself just scratching its neck. Those spikes look really sharp, why would you want them on your dog unless you are a low self esteemed loser.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

wtf is that?? Oh how I hate people...


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

One of those would look smashing on my 6lb Italian greyhound's neck.

I wonder if they come in seven inch length...

.. I'm not serious, by the way. :heh:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> I went to a pit bull expo recently, all about trying to get rid of BSL and promoting the breed. They had a tent selling all of this kind of stuff. Not into it, AT ALL.


oh the irony..


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Caty M said:


> One of those would look smashing on my 6lb Italian greyhound's neck.
> 
> I wonder if they come in seven inch length...
> 
> .. I'm not serious, by the way. :heh:


HAHAHA, That thing probably weighs more then her!!LOL


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> just saw this on etsy, do we really need more ways to enforce breed stereotypes?
> custom made large spiked dog collar and leash by BorinquenLeather


That collar looks like something someone could get hurt by just putting on their dog.
Let alone possibly injuring the pet. It looks very dangerous.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Janet At Nutro said:


> That collar looks like something someone could get hurt by just putting on their dog.
> Let alone possibly injuring the pet. It looks very dangerous.


looks like the perfect dog fighting weapon! im going to pick some up for my pits

seriously though that;s the point of it lol


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> looks like the perfect dog fighting weapon! im going to pick some up for my pits
> 
> seriously though that;s the point of it lol


There are nice spiked collars that don't have big spikes like that. I have a little Harley Davidson collar for Tess in the house with soft ended spikes. She didn't even like that one so I stopped using it and I just use a regular rolled leather one now for the ID collars and a wide cloth martingale for walking.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What are you guys talking about? Duncan has a collar like that for every day of the week!

NOT!!!!!

What a joke.....so sad that someone would make that. And what's worse is that somebody will probably buy it.....


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

( I know young men who *are* doing GREAT thing with their APBT's - Therapy, Service Dogs,Diving, weight pulling, conformation, obedience, schutzhund, French Ring Sport etc . They actively work to try to educate the public about these wonderful dogs- I imagine that they would seriously injure anyone who tried to fight one of their dogs yet unfortunately even some of them do not understand the harm that the drawings of the APBT with the red eyes, the spiked collar etc., do to the dogs image. 

I have met some of the best APBT owners & trainers and still this macho look persists. I hope that one day. . . 
No, "fighting" is not the general idea for having this type of collar image is, an image that must be done away with if these wonderful dogs are to survive.
I'm proud that my son does not go in for these-with his first APBT's he was asked time and again to fight them-offered all amounts of money. He holds black belts in 2 of the marital arts fields & is very much into MMA-even went to Thailand to study. Bench presses 400+and still swims in the Masters league. He used to carry 2 prs. of boxing gloves in the trunk of his car and when guys would ask him about fighting he would open the trunk and tell them that he would never ask anything of his dogs that he wouldn't do-he never had any takers.


----------



## garry (Jul 22, 2011)

Janet At Nutro said:


> That collar looks like something someone could get hurt by just putting on their dog.
> Let alone possibly injuring the pet. It looks very dangerous.


Yeah, it is dangerous, distasteful and ugly. Why on earth would someone want that for their dog.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Did you see the price of it!!! :shocked: I could buy a WHOLE lot of chicken for that much money!! Heck, maybe even another freezer! :dance:


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

those collars certainly should not have been on display
at a Pittie Expo concerning BSL. i was in the local dog park once
and i had to ask a man to take the spike collar of his Pit. the
collar wasn't as hoarse as the one posted. you could probably
buy the collar i saw in a pet store (the studs were small).
the owner of the Pit didn't see anything wrong
with his dog wearing a spike collar to he dog park.
i explained to him when dogs play they grab each
other around the neck. he politely and quickly removed
the collar. prong collars aren't allowed in the dog park
for safety reasons.



Julie said:


> I went to a pit bull expo recently, all about trying to get rid of BSL and promoting the breed. They had a tent selling all of this kind of stuff. Not into it, AT ALL.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i think those collars are for protection of the dog
that's wearing it. if the dog is attacked the other dog
can't grab it's neck.


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

Geez there's even spikes on the handle, where you are supposed to put your HAND! How does that feel ok?


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I feel like it's almost "costume" wear, I mean, no way you can have that sh** on your dog every day! It'd look like a joke!



doggiedad said:


> i think those collars are for protection of the dog
> that's wearing it. if the dog is attacked the other dog
> can't grab it's neck.


Yeah, I've heard this several times. Such a stupid reason to have that kinda crap on your dog, I don't walk out the door with my dog every day expecting another dog to come up and grab his neck. (not attacking you - just the stupid excuse for these collars).


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Caty M said:


> There are nice spiked collars that don't have big spikes like that. I have a little Harley Davidson collar for Tess in the house with soft ended spikes. She didn't even like that one so I stopped using it and I just use a regular rolled leather one now for the ID collars and a wide cloth martingale for walking.


lol i wasnt insulting spiked collars, just this one.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Those are huge spikes. Little stubby spikes can be a fashion statement - those spikes look like they could impale someone.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Its that kind os s**t that adds to the bad rep of the "macho" image that has ruined perfectly good breeds of dogs. (bully breeds in particular).


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Okay...well I bet if I got one for Louis, you _still_ won't be able to see the spikes coming through all the fur around his neck! 

But really, I was expecting something over the top when I clicked on the link...but not_ that_ over the top


----------

